# Vacuum Cleaner Question



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Do any of you have/use a vacuum that is designed specifically for tile or hardwood floors?

Which one? 

Do you like it?

I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 2 vacuums. I don't think either one is specifically designed for tile or hardwood floors, but I use them both on both types of floors and also carpeting with no problem. I have an electrolux/aerus canister vacuum. It's heavy and it was expensive, but I had my last electrolux for over 10 years with no problems until the motor died, so to me, they're worth the price. They also do a great cleaning job, imo. I also recently bought a dyson. It's smaller and easier to maneuver than the electrolux and I think it cleans well, too. I am a vacuum fanatic! With 4 dogs, 2 cats, and 3 parrots, I pretty much vacuum every day, so a vacuum in this house has to be durable, and I have found that these 2 brands are.

Hope that helps!
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

VACUUM?:new_shocked: WHAT'S A VACUUM?:smrofl::smrofl::innocent:

But seriously,Lynn. I don't use any vacuum on hard floors. I'm afraid it will scratch them. I used a slightly damp (water/vinegar)Swiffert WetJet and Swiffer dry pads to get my floors clean.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Take a look at this site for reviews and ratings.
Choosing The Best Vacuum Cleaner for Your Needs


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I don't have hardwood -- but everything except my bedroom is tile.

Debbie - DH had an eletrolux when we got married (27 years ago) that he swore by. I would love to get a Dyson, but don't think I'll spend the money right now. I would love to buy that Navistar "Flirt" that they've been advertising, but will wait until the 3rd or 4th generation is out. 

Marsha -- thanks for the info. I'll look at the reviews.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - i read it too fast but on my tile I do the same thing. I remember my contractor saying that the vibrations of a vacuum an crack tile and grout so I've stayed away from it. I use a vacuum on our rugs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine isn't specific for hardwood/tile, but works well on them (has a switch that flips it to hard surface mode)...it's a Miele. Also great as it doesn't put any stuff back out into the air (has 2 or 3 hepa filters) - good for asthma/allergies.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lynn,

I always add 2 tablespoons of fresh ground coffee to my vacuum cleaner bags ( I use elextrolux vacuum cleaners) - if you do get a vacuum cleaner, try this - you'll love the smell, it always smells like Starbucks in this house - 

I vacuum every day!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My big vacuum isn't specifically made for hard-surface floors, but it does an amazing job cleaning them. I have a Eureka Boss SmartVac similar to this one (mine is a slightly older model): Boss® SmartVac? 4870MZ Upright Vacuum - Eureka and it has a sealed Hepa filter (one of the first vacuums to have a real Hepa filter). It literally sucks dirt, dust bunnies, etc away from the edges and into the vacuum without actually having to run the vacuum along the edges. You can turn the brushroll off for hardwoods, and it also does an amazing job on carpet as well. The only cons it has is it is very heavy, so if you have to haul it up/down stairs, you will get a workout! It also does require bags, which was still common when I purchased mine but now everyone wants bagless.

The vacuum I WANT to get for my hardwoods & porcelain tile floors is the Hoover Linx Stick-Vac. It is only for the daily touch-ups where you don't want to pull out your huge vacuum. It is cordless and uses a rechargeable Lithium Ion battery that will last for approximately 20 minutes (enough to do those quick swipes around the house). It has amazing reviews everywhere, as one of the best (if not the best) cordless stick-vac.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> Mine isn't specific for hardwood/tile, but works well on them (has a switch that flips it to hard surface mode)...it's a Miele. Also great as it doesn't put any stuff back out into the air (has 2 or 3 hepa filters) - good for asthma/allergies.


I have a Miele too. It's my second one and has the HEPA filter. I still use the old one in the garage.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought a Riccar 2 years ago, it is by far the best vacuum cleaner I have ever used, it is a canister that has attachments for hardwood, tile and carpet, plus attachments to clean furniture, after 2 years the suction is still as strong as the first day I got it....try one!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the Electrolux canister that has to be nearly 30 years old. It came with two floor attachments, ( the reg nozzle which flips for rugs/hard surfaces and the power nozzle for rugs). Since we got rid of carpet I don't use the latter anymore. I use it about 2 x week and use the swiffer on other days for quick touch ups.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I have the Miele.Its worth the investment ..I have hardwood floors plus area rugs and it works on everything...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I HIGHLY recommend an Oreck. They are so lightweight, reliable, and they have a HEPA filter, so they're great for people with allergies. I use mine on all surfaces. We just got a new Electrolux at the school where I work and it is the heaviest thing I've ever lifted and it is almost too powerful. Only get one if you're strong!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I also have a Miele and I love it. I've been through a lot of vacuums in my life and it is by far the best. First of all it is quiet...very quiet. If you are only using it on hard floors you don't need a power-head, so it costs a lot less. They make a parquet floor brush and you can get a hepa filter, or just a regular filter. The bags are thick and easy to change. Bagless vacuums with hepa filters make no sense to me, because you get all that dust in the air when you empty it. I have a canister and it is light and very maneuverable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm now starting to look into a new vacuum as well... and want canister type and fairly lightweight... ( getting too old to lug the heavy 'equipment') .

I'm leaning to want to stay with bag type.... have a couple of friends that got the bagless and say they regret it.... say it add just more job they have to do in cleaning ..where the bags is just take out and toss. Though one friend says she doesn't 'like' it but really doesn't mind it all that much.
What are your opinions on the bag vs bagless.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I also have a Miele and I love it. I've been through a lot of vacuums in my life and it is by far the best. First of all it is quiet...very quiet. If you are only using it on hard floors you don't need a power-head, so it costs a lot less. They make a parquet floor brush and you can get a hepa filter, or just a regular filter. The bags are thick and easy to change. Bagless vacuums with hepa filters make no sense to me, because you get all that dust in the air when you empty it. I have a canister and it is light and very maneuverable.


I love my Miele. It's lightweight, easy to maneuver and quiet. I bought it with the power brush because we still had carpet in the bedrooms. Now I barely use it anymore, the only carpet left is in the bedroom closet. I would never buy a bagless vacuum because of the mess it is to empty it and like Sylie said it does not make sense because of the dust when you empty it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My SIL has a Dyson Animal. It weighs a ton and is noisy. She carries a tall kitchen (plastic) trash bag with her, because she has to empty it several times. She has a shedding beast. So, you get dust when you empty, it is a pain in the butt and you use a plastic bag every time you vacuum. I think some engineer who never vacuumed in his life invented that thing.
My Meile cost a pretty penny, but it will probably last for the rest of my life. That is one purchase I do not regret. Plus it's pretty and a really nice red.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We have hardwood throughout our home and tile in the kitchen/bathrooms. Honestly, I don't vacuum much since we have a cleaning service every 2 weeks....but we have a very inexpensive dirt devil upright vacuum that was around $20. It works awesome on getting up everything off the hard surface floors. I was really happy that we didn't bother with something expensive given how well this works. 

This is similar to the one that we have: http://www.target.com/p/Dirt-Devil-Red-Versa-Power-Stick-Vac/-/A-12649684?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|12649684&CPNG=appliances&ci_sku=12649684&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had all kind of vacuums from that SUPER heavy Kirby to cheap(last a year) Eureaks! Right now I love the little Oreck hand canister. It has a nozzle and soft brush for hardwood and tile and smaller attachments for stales and woodwork and furniture. You just put the strap over your shoulder and away you go!! I feel like the guys in Ghostbusters!! when I use it. It's inexpensive but I've had mine for at least10 years and it has great suction. As a matter of fact I'm using mine right now!!!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I have had the Eureka Boss too for many years and works great on carpet and has never lost suction. I don't like bagless vacuums and I don't think they work as well. For tile and hardwood, I have the Haan steam mop. It steam cleans and uses no chemicals. I don't like chemicals on the floor with all my 4 legged kids.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have recently changed my vaccuming ways. On a wim (my downfall) I splurged on a Dyson cordless stick vaccuum. It was pretty expensive...like $300 but i got 20% off at Bed Bath & Beyond. :thumbsup: 

I knew the Dyson name was a good one...and I must say I have been delightfully thrilled with it! 

It's light and there's no cord and it has rotating brushes and very good suction!!! And I also updated my old hand held vac to a newer 18V Shark....between the both of them...I'm a happy camper now. 

I have all hardwood floors and the man cave is vinyl.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I finally broke down and purchased a Dyson too. I love mine, but now I wish I had gotten the one you did. Since my house is all tile (except my bedroom which is carpet), I think I would have been happier with the cordless one -- but I do love my Dyson.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I really love my Swiffer Sweeper Vac for my house, which is all wood & tile. It's so lightweight and easy to move around. It's battery operated so there's no cord to get in the way. It's really easy (and never messy for me) emptying the canister. The replacement filters and sheets are quite cheap too. 

Before I got it (for free as a bonus for a Staples order) I was always dreading lugging my vacuum out and etching the floors. With the Swiffer Sweeper Vac, I'm covering almost the whole house every day or two in a few minutes and the floors always look clean now. I actually haven't had to vacuum with my real vacuum since I got the sweeper vac a couple of months ago. :blink: 

I'm sure the vacuum will get some love next time I spill some potting soil or something, but otherwise, I'm leaving it in the closet. The sweeper vac handles all of my typical daily mess just fine--dog hair, dry leaf bits/grass tracked in from outside, and shredded paper spilled on the floor.

I doubt it would be so handy/useful for someone that only has a couple tiled or wood floors, but for people with mostly wood/tile I think it's a great option if you're looking for something lightweight, especially if you can get it free like I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the new Bissell Steam and Sweep? I Have seen a lot of commercials for it and it looks tempting. Wondered if it works as well as it seems on tv?


----------

